# Dozer and Otis: A tale of two tails (super long and personal)



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Not sure if I told you all about how I got my cat but I am sitting at work, bored. So I will refresh you all if you care to read on. 

In October, something bad happened. My sister (who has issues...big time) rolled her car. It hit a tree and flipped over, careening into a giant metal bell, smashing the windshield in, and finally landing on its side. She had a fight with her boyfriend and regardless of what she says, I know she did it on purpose. She has done many stupid stunts like this, and I won't bore you all with it all. Because this post is not about my sister, it is about my cat and dog. So what does this have to do with it all? Well, hours before this happened, I was outside checking the water level to my well. I heard rustling and out from the grass popped out this cute little kitten, meowing her head off. 










Behind her, was ANOTHER kitten, much more afraid. 










So I brought them to my place (a couple yards away) and fed them tuna, the only thing I had that a kitten could eat.










They were obviously starving. I had wanted a kitten a few years ago but it never happened. I ended up getting a ginormous English mastiff instead. The problem was, he had such a hardcore prey drive that a cat at this point was unlikely. I had brought home an adult cat from Petco in hopes of adopting her since she was really fat and undesirable to most. But my dogs became very aggressive and it was not safe to keep her so I brought her back. Maybe, if I tried it with a kitten?

This was Dozer's reaction to seeing the kittens eating outside:










He busted out my bedroom window with his paw, cutting open his paw, and leaving a trail of blood everywhere he went. I left the kittens outside while I went in to clean up the mess. Just as I had finished, I got the phone call about my sister. She was being life flighted to a hospital over an hour away. She had cuts and glass in her eyes. The fool YET AGAIN escaped death that she so desperately seemed to be seeking. I drove to the site of the accident. She was lucky to be alive. The car she just bought weeks ago (her first) was totaled. I went home, feeling defeated. She had come such a long way, getting a car, a job, etc. 

The next day, the kittens were gone. I couldn't find them anywhere. I figured mama cat came to collect them. I kept thinking about my sister. Was she physically okay? Was she MENTALLY okay? It has been a while since she was on a pysch unit. 
The following day, Sargeant found the kittens! They were a little further from my well but not much. I brought them some tuna and made a note to buy actual cat food. 

The next day, Gary found them under our woodburner. He called them a regular Milo and Otis. Of course, The orange one was obviously Milo. Otis was not a dog, or even a male! But it stuck. 











It was cold out and this is how they were staying warm. 









I couldn't take them to my local humane society. We have some unresolved beef, me and them. I made them a make shift shelter with an old cat carrier under my trailer with a microwavable heat pad and tried to find them homes. Days passed and my sister came home. Caring for those kitties outside really took my mind off of her, which I desperately needed. I offered a kitty to my mom to help my sister, who wanted a cat. She declined, she had enough to deal with. My friend asked to take the orange one, Milo. Otis would constantly meow at my front door, breaking my heart as it snowed harder and harder. She tried to run inside a few times, but the dogs scared her out.










One day, while the dogs were out, she made her way to the door and I let her in. And then she stayed in. I decided to keep her, mastiff be damned. This cat helped me think of something other than tragedy. She was determined to live here. The problem was Dozer though. Gary, like with everything else, was fine with it. But Dozer? He would constantly chase my ferrets (until the day they died of natural causes). He chased anything small that had a heartbeat. His prey drive was nuts. It was a hectic first couple of weeks. I yelled at him...a lot. 

The night before I was going to take Milo to his new home, it was crazy cold outside and hardcore raining. So I let him spend his last night with his sister in my spare room










My cat obsessed friend decided to take Milo and I dropped him off with her at a local vet. She got rid of him the next day! Her cat did not like the new cat. I told her it takes time, they aren't going to be friends right away! She was impatient. I was a bit upset with that because I wanted to keep tabs on Milo. He was a bit crazy, but he was Otis' brother. Here I was, in a trailer! Trying to keep a mastiff from eating a kitten. And she couldn't handle two cats adjusting. Sigh. She told me she gave him to a coworker. 

It is now April. My sister is still a fool but she seems to be ok, mainly because she got back together with her loser boyfriend. Who knows what will happen if they break up again. She is unstable. 

On a happier note, look what a little time, patience, and a lot of yelling can accomplish. 



















Please ignore the ugly, stained floor. I plan to redo it this summer and hell yes, I will post pics (not just the floor, something cute the pets are doing!)

Anyways, everyone loves everyone in my household now. I give that cat a lot of credit for keeping my sane during a tough time. 

Thank you for taking the time to read our story. Boredom...LOL.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

And some extra pictures as if those weren't enough









First day inside









No cat toys? I will make do with whats around...








window blinds...








a rock Hunter brought inside. 

perhaps this was giving Dozer the wrong impression?



















I surrender! 









Beats living outside


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

What a cute kitty!

Reading your story helped take my mind off of a lot. She is a miracle worker!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

awww!! how adorable congratz on doing such a fine job of bringing dozer and otis together!

and personally if it were me with te carpet i would leave it till it litterly rotted away i see no point when youve got pets to haveing nice carpet someones always gonna puke on it or have an accedent or track mudd inside or get blood on it from eating


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I am thinking vinyl and laminate. Good bye carpet!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awwww, I missed this thread somehow, glad you linked it on that other thread so I could read and see your kitten(s). What a cutie, sometimes things in life are just meant to be, aren't they? I can't think of any other reason.
Thanks for taking in those little sweeties, I'm sure they would have died otherwise, now you've got a heartcat for life!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

What a nice story. Love the 1st picture of your dog and kitty together. I hope your sister stays on the right track.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Otis is precious! I love the photo of her in the food bowl. Congrats on the happy family.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Love, love, love the one of kitty in the food bowl!!!! adorable!!!

That's fantastic that they are buddies now =)


----------

